# overheating?



## slimshady2884 (Aug 8, 2004)

i am going to buy a 1993 nissan altima tomorrow, but the girl told me that it overheats occasionally. She replaced the thermostat and two hoses. i am wondering what are some other possibilities that may be causing it to overheat , and is it more than likely going to be an easy fix?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

radiator cloggage or the ports in the block itself can get clogged (which is a major beeotch to clean without stripping down the motor. But it only does it occasionally? Hmm that's wierd


----------



## slimshady2884 (Aug 8, 2004)

so should i try a radiator flush or maybe a new radiator? Could it be the water pump?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if cooling parts were replaced and the system never bled - it could act like that easily. lots of people overlook the relative simple and basic step of bleeding the system.


----------



## slimshady2884 (Aug 8, 2004)

do you know any easy ways of checking to see if it is a cracked head gasket...or complicated ways? ... i don't wanna pick this car up if its a piece


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

^ look for white or blue exhaust. funny smelling exhaust..............


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

milky oil or milky coolant as well. check your dipstick for excessive moisture as well.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah the head gasket could be blown


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Also look in the exhaust pipe if theres alot of black residue or white anything that looks out of place thats a huge sign.

Also pull the dip sticks and see the coloration of the fluids. there is possible mixing of antifreeze in your oil, thats another sign. 

Also check the antifreeze very well.

Pull the oil dipstick get alot of oil on a white paper towel hold it up to the sun and see what u see, is there signs of anti..? signs of alot of metal shavings??

Be very weary about a car with an overheat problem.

ALSO Look to see if the car has been overheated before??

Too see if theres air pockets in the radiator u'll have to start the car with no rad cap and let it get real hot and if it burps alot, its most likely just air in the sysytem.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

could be air in the cooling system and or the cooling fans not coming on


----------

